# Wellbutrin SR and XL



## 16316 (Apr 6, 2005)

Has anyone taken wellbutrin sr or xl? I started with the SR and it seemed to really help but I couldn't sleep, so I switched to Lexapro and I didn't like that b/c I felt like a stone. No emotion. I know Celexa doesn't work for me so my doc put me on the newer version of wellbutrin that is xl. Even though it is newer and supposed to have the same ingredients it has almost made it worst and it has been two weeks. So now I am on the wellbutrin and hycosamine. I just wondered if anyone noticed a difference taking Wellbutrin. Lexapro did work very well for me controlling the D but I didn't like the flat effect.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

I actually take both wellbutrin xl and lexapro. 150mg of wellbutrin xl and 10 mg of Lexapro in the morning and then 20mg of Lexapro at night. (I also take Zelnorm 6mg twice a day) Now I have IBS-C not D. My doc has me take the wellbutrin in the morning because she said it would keep me up if I took it at night. The combo of the two meds has helped my depression tremendously, I'm not sure if it has physically helped my IBS-C but it has made it easier for me to cope. They do have meds out there now that combine the active ingredients found in wellbutrin and lexapro, cymbalta is an example. Cymbalta is suppose to be constipating so that might help you.Lexapro does "slow you down" quite a bit, the wellbutrin seems to conteract that "flat effect"Good Luck.


----------

